# Apple TV 3 et ios 6



## 2iprod (12 Juin 2012)

Bonjour

Quels sont les nouveautés pour l'apple tv 3 sous ios 6?


----------



## ktophe (14 Juin 2012)

2iprod a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Quels sont les nouveautés pour l'apple tv 3 sous ios 6?


 
Salut

Je ne suis pas sure que l'apple TV passe à l'ios 6 en même temps que l'iphone et l'ipad. C'est pas vraiment pareil et pas le même os, il y a toujours un décalage et retard sur la version de l'os pour l'apple tv


----------

